# Bermuda: best time to visit for golf



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

What is the best time of year to visit Bermuda if one's chief purpose of travel is to play lots and lots of golf?

I ask not because I contemplate a trip myself (after all, I don't even play golf) but on behalf of a friend.

Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

I have only barely tried to play golf there, so I might be missing some of the practical points.

But in general, weather there is very nice year round. I think spring is reckoned to be prime time down there, but none of the seasons are unremittingly awful. Summer is hot and sometimes with no breeze-- this would be a problem if you run warm. 

Fall has a mix of storms and fantastic, clear, 70-ish weather until past Thanksgiving. 

Winter is not at all like the Caribbean but is still very comfy with just a sweater. Figure 60 during the day, 50 at night. Intermittent showers during the day.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

So would August/September be reasonably storm-free and pleasant for golf?

Thanks, Concordia.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

No contact with that season. My guess is hot, a little sticky, and subject to the beginning of hurricane season.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I would imagine March through June is pleasant. That is the general rule for the Bahamas, USVI and such. I would assume it would apply to Bermuda as well. Just avoid hurricane season.


----------

